# exercise and walking



## Steevo (Jan 4, 2018)

My father is 88 and a long term insulin diabetic, he is house bound and looked after by my mother, he is otherwise fit and well (apart from numerous others health issues) not overweight in fact around 9 stone and looks perfectly well, likes his food, he is one with random highs and lows in his sugars for no reason, not being active won't help as he is sat down sleeping most days. He has a peddaller bike and does some leg exercises as well other than that at best he can only get into my car and out again but not walk more than a few metres before totally out of breath and struggling, he uses a walking stick and a walking frame in morning to help him come around, usually feels better later in day.
My and our biggest concern which is crushing his quality of life is his lack of ability to walk, his other ailments and being house bound just hinder this more. He shuffles badly, hardly one foot in front of another, sometimes he can not even move a leg, he will bend it at the knee but can not lift it off the ground, in mornings and middle of night (toilet) can be rigid and stiff and unable to sit up or get up at all. I have never seen any elderly people walk this badly. 
I understand and so we are told this is down to long term diabetes he has diabetic neuropathy nerves are damaged, I don't know much about this but think this is about signals around the body not working properly or sending the right instructions. We had tests recently on his legs and were told his signals in his legs were working okay but weaker at the feet, he also has calcification of the lower limbs (blood flow ?) but upper legs okay. His legs completely work fine he has no physical problems with them full mobility even if a bit stiff, he doesn't walk from the hip but from the knees like a monkey ! (apols to any monkeys offended) and tends to drop and stoop badly, I can shout at him stride out like your in the army and he can for a few secs then defaults back.
I am not aware that diabetics can and do really suffer this walking issue or is it blood flow calcification issue in his legs, recent letter from hospital indicated if he gets worse to come back to them but no mention of what could be done.
We make him do his bike and leg exercises much as we can and we are now also using a Revitive Medic on level 35 at moment on his feet.
All his other ailments and health issues just further hinder his walking and his meds also slow him down, being house bound I think has also de-trained him to walk and lacks confidence, grabs everything and walks close to anything to hold, I am not convinced this is diabetic neuropathy.
A few notes:
has balance issues and falls, can speed up and tumble forward and over
signs of dementia as well memory is great but can randomly believe other things, memory tablet
had stents fitted 10+years ago, (seemed to be when everything went downhill !)
high BP, low BP, drops can make him fall over
Atrial Fibrillation
weak bones, tablet for that
on warfarin 
poor eye sight one eye only and that is not perfect
very deaf will not use hearing aids
Lack of mobility and medication means he is not fit anymore (was a body builder) 

thanks all


----------



## trophywench (Jan 4, 2018)

Well Steevo - your dad is a damn good age, mate - and the fact he's an insulin dependant diabetic too earns the word Respect from me!

Sorry to be blunt - but .......

Hardly surprising your dad's BG is rather various, every type of concurrent illness, stress, pain etc affect our BG!  If we've been taught to carb count and adjust doses, well we most certainly have to a LOT of adjusting when something else happens to be occurring.  Not sure whether Dad would have any prior knowledge of doing this - depends how 'forward thinking' his hospital diabetes team were when they rolled this type of training out - when he'd already have been about 70 - and also whether he's a Type 1 or a Type 2 diabetic.

However - All the things you mention are much more common as we age, and the likelihood of them happening is exacerbated by having diabetes in the first place - ie doesn't automatically mean we will get them but certainly makes us more prone.  The fact that he had stents fitted suggests to me that he has peripheral arterial disease - which is easier to grasp the meaning of if we call it by its old fashioned name - hardening of the arteries!  This automatically means that the bits of the body that particular affected artery (or arteries) supplies with oxygenated blood, don't get such a good supply of it as they should get -so start to weaken.  The nerves in the affected bits also don't get 'fed' as well either - so start to weaken and can die.  Not a happy place to be - whenever you use the bits affected - it hurts.  You can't work through the pain, nor will it wear off if you try - you have to use it and bear it as far as you possibly can every single day of your life rain snow or shine - only after constant exposure to the agonising pain will new blood vessels and new nerve endings start to grow.  The only way to get over the pain once you've had your daily dose of agony is to absolutely rest.  In time you are sposed to be able to do the exercise gradually longer each day - but you can't really have a rest without it all getting worse .....

A lot of elderly people's bodies can't continually stand this type of onslaught - my husband had one auntie who never complained about anything except that her legs hurt so she couldn't walk far.  She lived alone but in an 'assisted living' complex, had her own little flat - and was found dead in her chair one morning - of a heart attack.  She had one child, a daughter who was clueless until her mom's doctor said after 'Well I'd been treating her heart trouble for donkeys years' to Pete's cousin - who absolutely accompanied mum to ALL her medical appointments - but Auntie never wanted her in with her! - so the rest of the family were utterly clueless what was wrong - hardening of the arteries again, firstly and mainly in her legs, until her heart gave out.

I don't honestly think there's any miracle cure.


----------



## Kitty cat (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,
Does he have anything for pain?  Gabapentin is good for nerve pain. He might be able to walk a bit better if his pain is controlled.
Sorry he has these issues, take care of yourself as well.
Can he have memory foam slippers? I know M/S sell them. Might help.
Hope he becomes more comfortable.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Well Steevo - your dad is a damn good age, mate - and the fact he's an insulin dependant diabetic too earns the word Respect from me!
> 
> Sorry to be blunt - but .......
> 
> ...





thanks, yes I agree on the hardening of the arteries highly likely the main issue, he has hardly any pain, just a little in lower legs, calfs mostly, does get swollen feet ankles and low legs/calfs, putting his feet up above his heart usually brings these down nicely.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2018)

Kitty cat said:


> Hi,
> Does he have anything for pain?  Gabapentin is good for nerve pain. He might be able to walk a bit better if his pain is controlled.
> Sorry he has these issues, take care of yourself as well.
> Can he have memory foam slippers? I know M/S sell them. Might help.
> Hope he becomes more comfortable.




thanks, as above, very little pain at all, just a little in his calfs when walking, been doing a little dancing to Elvis this afternoon with my mum in the living room, try to get him to do this every day when he can, doesn't move his feet much, he will initially but then end up planted in one spot. Both are rock and roll fans and used to always do dancing in local club but he no longer can, finding him things to do and keep fit inside and not get depressed tough task.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2018)

Abbot Freestyle Libre been a godsend, now if can only get any info from the local NHS trust whether mine will be offering it free.............nobody knows anything nor do they get back to you..........


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2018)

Steevo said:


> My father is 88 and a long term insulin diabetic, he is house bound and looked after by my mother, he is otherwise fit and well (apart from numerous others health issues) not overweight in fact around 9 stone and looks perfectly well, likes his food, he is one with random highs and lows in his sugars for no reason, not being active won't help as he is sat down sleeping most days. He has a peddaller bike and does some leg exercises as well other than that at best he can only get into my car and out again but not walk more than a few metres before totally out of breath and struggling, he uses a walking stick and a walking frame in morning to help him come around, usually feels better later in day.
> My and our biggest concern which is crushing his quality of life is his lack of ability to walk, his other ailments and being house bound just hinder this more. He shuffles badly, hardly one foot in front of another, sometimes he can not even move a leg, he will bend it at the knee but can not lift it off the ground, in mornings and middle of night (toilet) can be rigid and stiff and unable to sit up or get up at all. I have never seen any elderly people walk this badly.
> I understand and so we are told this is down to long term diabetes he has diabetic neuropathy nerves are damaged, I don't know much about this but think this is about signals around the body not working properly or sending the right instructions. We had tests recently on his legs and were told his signals in his legs were working okay but weaker at the feet, he also has calcification of the lower limbs (blood flow ?) but upper legs okay. His legs completely work fine he has no physical problems with them full mobility even if a bit stiff, he doesn't walk from the hip but from the knees like a monkey ! (apols to any monkeys offended) and tends to drop and stoop badly, I can shout at him stride out like your in the army and he can for a few secs then defaults back.
> I am not aware that diabetics can and do really suffer this walking issue or is it blood flow calcification issue in his legs, recent letter from hospital indicated if he gets worse to come back to them but no mention of what could be done.
> ...


Hi Steevo. I have had an Libre on & play Chess every night on the computer. I was shocked when I noticed bg was going down ?  I do not like to loose & when your head is working. Hope your Dad can find away to control his "Big D"


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2018)

Have you contacted Dad's diabetes team and asked for their advice for him?  presumably you have to accompany him to medical appointments since he clearly can't get there unaided - and they are supposed to be able to help us however elderly or young we happen to be - so put it to the test!  If he was admitted to hospital, they'd have to be involved so pre-empt it!


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Hi Steevo. I have had an Libre on & play Chess every night on the computer. I was shocked when I noticed bg was going down ?  I do not like to loose & when your head is working. Hope your Dad can find away to control his "Big D"



yes I can understand same with my dad, he could be very high at night (no supper for him) and be low in early hours, seems to always be opposite, very very hard when he is not mobile, think it would be but as you say the body can burn energy when it feels like it for no reason.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Have you contacted Dad's diabetes team and asked for their advice for him?  presumably you have to accompany him to medical appointments since he clearly can't get there unaided - and they are supposed to be able to help us however elderly or young we happen to be - so put it to the test!  If he was admitted to hospital, they'd have to be involved so pre-empt it!



couldn't contact them last week but Doc was helpful on the subject but yes we are in touch with them and he has all his usual check ups for all his issues. No room in our local hospital at present pretty much same around UK.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 5, 2018)

what are and for are memory foam slippers, I know his feet and low legs are always very cold, would think keeping them warmer might help circulation.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 6, 2018)

Steevo said:


> what are and for are memory foam slippers, I know his feet and low legs are always very cold, would think keeping them warmer might help circulation.


I drink Diet Tonic Water for circulation. With added lemon & is nice on a hot day


----------

